# Log in slurry pipe rapid.



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't think this has been reported yet. 

Log is poking out in the crux(broached on a large river left rock). Was a pretty obvious portage with a portion of the "line," in play.

It also appears that any sort of removal effort will require a high level of risk.


----------



## raftus (Jul 20, 2005)

Are you talking about Gilman Gorge on the Eagle or a different river/creek with a slurry pipe rapid?


----------



## Cphilli (Jun 10, 2010)

My apologies. Slurry pipe on Gilman Gorge.


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

I will live bait one arm Nate in there to get it out. He enjoys high levels of risk in slurry. Or we could just ask the dragon to move it out of the line.


----------

